# Wanted: Adobo Sauce Recipe



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Several recipes that I've made recently suggested using chipotles in adobo sauce. In the past, I've gotten really nice, dried chipotles and reconstituted them, which resulted in nice heat and deep flavor, but I've not had the need for adobo sauce. The three canned brands of chipotle in adobo sauce that I've bought have been unsatisfactory: too little sauce for the recipes, weak and insipid chipotles, and relatively high price for a small can of mediocre product. So, I'd like to get a couple-three recipes for adobo sauce, and I'll go back to reconstituting the dried chipotles, which will be added to the home made adobo sauce. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi shel,

For me, Rick Bayless is pretty much a god for all things Mexican...here is his recipe for Adobo Sauce which is a little different than Adobo puree...etc...

Rick Bayless’ Adobo Sauce
Makes about 5 cups

1/3 cup vegetable oil

12 medium (about 6 ounces) dried ancho chiles, stemmed, seeded and torn into flat pieces

6 garlic cloves, peeled and roughly chopped

2 teaspoons dried oregano, preferably Mexican

1 teaspoon black pepper, preferably freshly ground

1/2 teaspoon cumin, preferably freshly ground

1/4 teaspoon cloves, preferably freshly ground

1/2 cup cider vinegar

4 cups chicken or turkey broth (use the turkey neck and giblets for making broth)

Salt

2 to 3 tablespoons sugar

1. The adobo puree. 
Measure the oil into a large skillet and set over medium heat. When hot, oil-toast the chiles 1 or 2 pieces at a time until very toasty smelling and blistered, only a few seconds per side. Pour off all but a generous film of oil from the skillet and set aside. Transfer the chiles to a large bowl and measure in 4 cups hot tap water; a small plate on top will keep the chiles submerged. Let rehydrate for about 20 minutes.
Measure the garlic, oregano, black pepper, cumin, cloves and vinegar into a blender or food processor. Pour in the rehydrated chiles, liquid and all (do this in two batches if necessary). Process the mixture to a smooth puree. Press through a medium-mesh strainer set over a bowl.

2. From puree to finished sauce. 
Set the chile-frying skillet over medium heat. When quite hot, add the adobo and stir until reduced to the thickness of tomato paste, about 10 minutes. Stir in the broth, reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer for 30 minutes or so. The finished sauce should be quite light in texture-not watery, but just one stage thicker. (A good test is to pour a little on a plate and watch it spread: If it flows evenly, it's right; if it doesn't flow much and water begins separating around the edges, it's too thick.) Season with salt (usually about 1 tablespoon) and sugar -- it should be a little sweet-sour with a hint of saltiness. Serve warm.
Working ahead: The finished sauce will keep for days if refrigerated, well covered.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Don't know why the double post. But anyway, hope you like it.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Chipotles in adobo sauce--usually bought in a can. When you buy chipotlesin a can, that's what they're in usually.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah if they are in a can they probably are

What I meant was that in a can, the chipotles mainly rain in Spain


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias, mi amiga. Mejor que los otros que encontré. 

El Shel


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Denada, es no problema! . No es difficil!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

These Spanish girls are fun


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*¡Yo no soy una chica!*

Shel


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

rofl!!!!! what's in a name! A rose by any other name... 

Sorry shel!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

*¡Yo no soy una chica!

*Shel

What's that? No soy beans on the chicks?


----------



## ho-dad (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey bluzebra - I made this the other day and it is excellent!  Very simple, too.  Next time I'm cutting down on the sugar, though.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Less sugar, is it to sweet? When I make it ill try a little less sugar than it states, probably 1 1/2 tablespoons or so.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Would you be interested in an Andalusian adobe recipe used here for centuries to marinate tope shark, a well know tapa Pescado en Adobe 

Margcata


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Your recipes all look delicious, Marqcata.   Thank you for so generously sharing.   Sadly, many of them call for ingredients I cannot get here. 

DD


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Indygal,

You had mentioned that you cannot obtain Mediterranean ingredients where you are residing ... Which city and country do you live in.

Farmers Markets and city urban supermarkets usually have large Italian sections as well as restaurants could sell you some basil too ...

Also, Spain Wine and Food Org and www.latienda.com in the USA have many Spanish ingredients.

Margcata


----------

